

Lessons from a Startup Acquisition - profgubler
http://gigaom.com/2008/08/24/lessons-from-a-startup-acquisition/

======
jamiequint
#4 reminded me of "7 Habits of Highly Effective People"

Habit 2: Begin with the end in mind. <http://www.leaderu.com/cl-
institute/habits/habit2.html>

------
jamiequint
1, 2, 4?

~~~
jfarmer
3 is unlucky.

